# Stefanie Hertel



## superfan2000 (1 Feb. 2020)

Was gefällt euch an der Stefanie Hertel?


----------



## Kananga (1 Feb. 2020)

Sorry, aber ich denke, es gibt auch ne Menge zwischen "bildhübsch und sexy" und "unausstehlich". Was dazu nicht einmal zwingend etwas miteinander zu tun hat. 

Ich persönlich finde sie langweilig, ansonsten Durchschnitt.


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2020)

Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht besonders hübsch/sexy, besserer Durchschnitt halt.


----------



## Brian (1 Feb. 2020)

Ich finde sie hübsch und sexy,eine tolle Powerfrau.... :WOW:


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

ich kann die nicht sehen oder hören


----------



## Prinz1972 (16 Aug. 2022)

absolut heisse, attraktive, sexy maus und das seit jahrzehnten - traumfrau


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

defintiv!


----------



## Prinz1972 (27 Aug. 2022)

wo sind die bilder hin?


----------

